# New "Toilet" for Puppy



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

We live in an apartment so my puppy does not get to go pee/poo in the yard whenever she needs to, so we have successfully trained her to go to the bathroom with newspapers lined all over. As you can imagine GR is a huge dog with huge amount of water in her bladder, she often gets her hind paws wet and soaked each time she goes. So we bought her a new "grill" to place over the newspapers so she will not get her paws wet. However, she is so afraid of the grill and refused to step on it. Last night she held her pee till early morning and went in her sleeping area. :doh: Whenever I tried to lead her to the bathroom and show her the new "toilet" and I would say "pee pee", she would back off and refused to go near it. Does anyone have any suggestions to how I can ease and train her to use the new "toilet"?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

if you live in an apartment where they allow pets, there should be a designated place outside where you can take them...you are in a tough situation... and so is your pup.. 
personally, I would relocate.. does anyone else in the apartments have dogs?.. what do they do?...


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

She is only 5.5 months old. Can we actually train her to hold her pee for hours? Since we only bring her out of the apartment twice a day (once in the morning around 7.30 am and once at night around 8 pm). Will she be able to hold it for an entire day? We thought giving her a bathroom at home allows her to freedom to go as and when she needs to relieve herself.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

how about hiring a stay at home mom to come take her out a couple times a day... and why cant you take her out after 8????.... 
12 hours is a long time... a very long time..


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that's too long a period. I'd be more comfortable with around 4 or 5 hours. Are ya'll gone for that period of time?

I'm not comfortable with a dog being trained to go in the house, but I surmise with some effort they can get trained out of it when the situation changes.

I wonder if absorbant puppy pads would solve the problem with wet feet. I'm not familier with them, or how expensive they are, and what area of ground they cover, but that seems to be a better option then newspaper. Newspaper does leave a mess.

With Lucky, new things take time to get him comfortable, but once he figures something isnt' going to "bite" him, he gets over it. Maybe your pup will get more comfortable the more she sees the grill. Maybe you can use treats to have her walk over it to get her used to it.

Good Luck and let us know what happens with the situation.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

That is a really long time for any dog to be alone, especially an active larger dog. Could you maybe hire a high schooler to take her out to potty and for some playtime? Could you or your boyfriend come home at lunch, or do you have family or friends in the area that might be willing to do so? Is there any possibility of renting something with a yard, even maybe a little condo with a little yard? What about doggy day care, even if it's just a few days a week? I'd really evaluate all those things and try to do what's best for your girl. 

I know those little disposable absorbent pads are pretty pricy, plus any golden, especially if yours is getting board, could shred those in a heartbeat. My trainer recommends these: 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...=1160368267750&itemNo=6&In=Dog&N=2033166&Ne=2

if you have need for puppy pads. She used them when her oldest dog was in the process of passing away from cancer, because the dog couldn't walk fast enough to get outside. According to her, they are really absorbent, easy to clean and impossible to destroy. She has two 1 year old boxers, so I'm pretty confident one dog wouldn't be able to tear it up if these two can't.  

Have you considered maybe trading dog sitting with someone close to you? I know my neighborhood is full of dogs and we will trade off watching each other's dogs to minimize their time alone. What about possible getting her a kitty companion. My cats and dog entertain each other a lot of the time. Good luck.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I, too, wouldn't want to paper train a golden.... What's the reasons for only two outside breaks a day? You didn't mention if you're at work, school, etc.... But even with work, 7:30 to 8:00 at night is a long work day... A golden is just too active a breed to be locked indoors that long....

As far as the grill....our last dog, Buddy (miniature dachshund), refused to go anywhere near a street water drain/grill.....he was just scared of them. And Samson won't walk over metal plates (the ones contruction crews use to cover holes). I think the new surface may scare them...


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I am actually a stay at home puppy mom so Z is with me the entire day except when I go out for lunch or to run some errands. However, I still provide the newspapers in the bathroom for times when we are not at home with her or when we could not bring her out in time. Furthermore, we do not restrict her water intake, so she drinks a lot and she gets up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom. The main times that we bring Z down for exercise are 730am and 8pm daily, that is when my husband joins us for a longer walk and play.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you not used a crate? At 5.5 months, a dog will have no problem holding it for 4+ hours at a time.....but, at least in Samson's case, he's never had to go to the bathroom during the nighttime.

Just curious, why is it that you can't take your dog outside during the day, if you stay at home?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Have you not used a crate? At 5.5 months, a dog will have no problem holding it for 4+ hours at a time.....but, at least in Samson's case, he's never had to go to the bathroom during the nighttime.
> Just curious, why is it that you can't take your dog outside during the day, if you stay at home?


I agree with Rick-I'd be retraining my dog with a crate. I know that I can't hold it for 12 hours and I really don't think it's healthy for a dog to hold it that long-even if they can If you physically can't take the dog out I'd think about hiring someone to come in a couple of times a day. I can't imagine having to clean up after a large dog every day. I think this is the hardest part of dog ownership-potty training. Good luck.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

problem solved..if you are home all day.. TAKE HER OUT... geeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont understand ...... You are home all day and only take this puppy out 2 times a day??????? Is it because your apt, *doesnt allow you* to have dogs???? If thats the case, move, to a place that will let you have dogs....Do you realize how big this dog is going to get???? Why do you want him to go in the house??????


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I agree, and thanks for all the pointers. I will start bringing my puppy out a few times a day to housebreak her. I hope it is not too late to start since she is 100% paper trained already.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I know the question is about indoor potty training, but I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out why? Someone is home with the dog and cleaning up wet newspapers gets nasty. The property owner may not be pleased either. Why can't he go out? It wouldn't be so bad if it was a small dog or cat but a large active breed such as a golden. I certainly don't like going out when the weather is yucky but I'd never make my dog wait that long of time to potty unless it a pure emergency. I know how I'd feel if I had to wait! Maybe look into hiring someone to take him out or find daycare where he can have some activity during the day.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

z&mom said:


> Yeah I agree, and thanks for all the pointers. I will start bringing my puppy out a few times a day to housebreak her. I hope it is not too late to start since she is 100% paper trained already.


It will take effort and time to get it reinforced, but its not too late, and I think thats the best thing for her. And she knows what "pee" and "poo' means, so that will be easier. 

When you take her out, make her sit at the door first, and then praise her. This helps her get into the habit of sitting by the door when she needs to go. Then go out specificaly to potty, praise her, and come directly in.(no play or distractions from the purpose as it can confuse the message). 

I suggest you get the bathroom washed down with something like vinager to get rid of all smell as her urine smell is a trigger.

Am I right in assumeing that taking her out is a major inconvenience due to where you live?

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips - i really appreciate it . The reason why she needs to be trained to potty on newspapers (as well as outside) is because of where we live - we're on the 30th floor of a high-rise condo and the nearest outside location to where she can go to the bathroom is 10 minutes away - by the time we get there, she would have already done her business. Hence, the need for a stopgap measure. We're hoping that as she gets older, the transition to the outside will become easier as her control gets better.

We own our apartment and since it's almost 4000 square feet in area, there's actually plenty of space for her to romp around. While I'm at home most of the time, there are times when I will need to be away on errands, etc. and really, the indoor potty training targets those times - at least there's always a fallback to go potty on newspapers instead of all over floor of the apartment .


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It makes since to me now. Puppies do tend to let you know when they have to go as in right now not in 10 minutes. But they can learn to hold it that little bit of extra time. My 18 week old puppy won't go off the porch unless someone walks down with her so she has learned that first thing in the morning she has to wait till momma goes potty. She didn't make it out the first couple of times but now she has no problems. 

The building might not like it if she has an accident onthe wasy so maybe you could train her to wait about 10 minutes before using the papers? I'm not sure maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

z&mom said:


> Thanks for all the tips - i really appreciate it . The reason why she needs to be trained to potty on newspapers (as well as outside) is because of where we live - we're on the 30th floor of a high-rise condo and the nearest outside location to where she can go to the bathroom is 10 minutes away - by the time we get there, she would have already done her business. Hence, the need for a stopgap measure. We're hoping that as she gets older, the transition to the outside will become easier as her control gets better.
> We own our apartment and since it's almost 4000 square feet in area, there's actually plenty of space for her to romp around. While I'm at home most of the time, there are times when I will need to be away on errands, etc. and really, the indoor potty training targets those times - at least there's always a fallback to go potty on newspapers instead of all over floor of the apartment .


But since you're home, why can't you take the dog out to go potty before the need becomes so dire that she couldn't possibly hold it another ten minutes? She isn't an itty baby anymore at 5.5 months old. Just leash her up and take her out every couple of hours, no? She's not going to pee in the elevator or wherever if you get her in the routine of going outside. Plus, you really want the extra chore of cleaning up wet newspaper? Doesn't your house stink? Just think of when she gets older--that's going to be a whole lot of urine, with a whole lot of smell wafting through your home! What about poop? Does she poop in the house too? If as you say you only want it as a stopgap measure for when you go out to do errands, well certainly a dog can hold it for a few hours--why does the dog need to go in the house when you're gone? Put her in a crate. Hope this helps some


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It takes some time and I'm sure there is a potential for accidents but you can train her to wait until you command her to go to the bathroom. 

Seeing eye dogs for instance can't just go when they need or when they think there is opportunity, they are trained to go where and when the owner commands.

For this I'd seriously look at using treats to train behavior as well as distracting her enough while you are walking outside to wait until you reach the appropriate place to eliminate. 

Clicker training might be something you'd want to look into....I think clicker training and other positive training does really well for tasks like this.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

This just floors me. You stay at home but can't take the dog out? i'm lost here. Is this your first dog? Seems like your apartment would smell if you are letting the dog pee and poop in there no matter if it's paper on not. It just seems gross to me. What about bugs too? Ewwww...... 

Do you take the puppy walks or have any outside activity? This is important things to consider BEFORE getting a puppy I would think.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

the thing is, when you have a dog there is a considerable amount of responsibility involved.. getting a dog is not to be taken lightly... 
you may have to consider if you really want a dog at all. If you do, then you are going to have to devote time each and every day for the rest of the dog's life to caring for the dog.. this means that if you live on the 30th floor, you are going to have to go down and out several times a day.. and if it is a burden to you, maybe you should reconsider... most of us really dont mind the time we need to spend on our dogs.. 
this is not meant to be negative. Not everyone should be a dog owner. I am perplexed that the suggestion to take the dog out was an eye opener to you....
and I gotta admit, keeping a golden on the 30th floor would be challenging...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I live in an apartment- I have for much of my adult life. I have three large breed dogs, and often a foster. I can assure you they do not use the bathroom inside of my apartment, ever!!! I have no yard, not even a porch. I have to walk a fair distance to find grass. Such is life!!!! I have housebroken three puppies here with success. At five months, your dog can make it through the night. You will have to get up and walk her, as far as necessary, and as often as necessary. It's extra work, but it's the price of living in the city with dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS this dog needs daily off leash running and play- all dogs do. This in addition to bathroom needs. I manage to provide two lengthy off leash play sessions for a Borzoi (Russian Wolfhound), a Whippet, and a Golden puppy every single day, among full time college and full time care giving to a severely disabled person. Is it hard? Sure, sometimes it is! But dogs are worth the effort.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

One more thing. It is not cruel to keep dogs in small spaces- my dogs are about as fit, athletic, and healthy and content as any dogs you could hope to meet. But it DOES take more work. Dogs want human time and attention more than they want or need physical space- you just have to be willing to exercise them.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

This thread reminds me of the golden on the balcony thread. LOL


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

A 5.5 month old golden can easily hold their bladder an additional 10 minutes, if toileted ever 5 hours, as they should be. You can TRAIN her to hold it until she arrives at her pee spot outside.
My golden is 5.5 months... she sleeps through the night and does for about 8 hours during the night. During the day she's in and out... but on days when I am sleeping after nights she will hold it for 6 hours.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> This thread reminds me of the golden on the balcony thread. LOL


You got me curious, so I looked it up. Geez! Glad that situation turned out ok.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> This thread reminds me of the golden on the balcony thread. LOL


I remember that thread.......


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Lots of good advice here but I’m still not sure if I understand your problem because WE also got our GR during my 6 weeks summer holiday (I teach ICT at a primary school). We thought that would be our only problem. Ensuring that we’d be home when the pup comes!!! Well guess what? We didn't do our homework therefore we had to learn very fast and now know how much attention and hard work a dog requires (thank God we still had 4 ½ weeks left to do so).

We thought she'll sleep out (so my house could stay clean), we thought she'll take herself potty when she needs it (we were wrong), we thought she'll be fine in the house or in the garden while we are at work (we were wrong again).... I could go on and on…. I had to do a lot of reading then find the time to pass the relevant information to my husband and daughter.

In the end our puppy stayed with us in the house (it is a mess sometimes but I use a good industrial disinfectant that smells like bubble gum and pineapple). We initially used the nappy which Amber would tear apart in 30 seconds so I learned to put brown tape all around the four corners and tape it to the floor. 

But later on we had to be realistic (even if it broke our heart at first) Amber needed to be crated. It took 3 days max to train Amber. Although our situation is not as difficult as yours (but I presume you have a lift in your building so why does it take 10 minutes to get where she can poo?) If she has an accident outside the building for whatever reasons then use a poo poop scoop and pick it up. 

We have a garden (but then our little darling is still shy about pooing on the streets during her walks – would you believe at 7 months she still keeps it all in for my nice garden – which doesn’t smell so nice these days – with a 20Kgs dog pooing in it everyday – What must your apartment smell like?)

Hard work it is indeed and my husband and I work full time and our daughter goes to secondary school (I smiled when I read you were at home all day and was finding it hard to take your dog out).

Our routine is as follows Monday to Friday: 
1st shift my daughter - 6:40am out of crate, pees & poos in the garden, little play and feed 7:00am than Amber stays with her while she has her breakfast.
2nd shift my husband - 7:30am 20mins walk
3rd shift me – 8am she is with me in the kitchen while I get ready for work, plays around (house/garden) and before I leave for work I crate her at 8:55am
4th shift me – 12pm I run home at lunch time, take her out of the crate, she pees in the garden, I feed her than crate her again at 1pm and I run back to work. 
5th shift 3:30pm I come home, she pees in the garden and I cuddle her lots
6th shift 4:00pm my daughter comes home, little walk, 5pm feed then brush teeth and groom (training if time etc.)
7th shift 6pm Amber does whatever she wants and go potty in the garden by herself when needed and has a little nap in our tiny hall.
8th shift 8-9pm last walk by my husband
9th shift freetime with my husband and I (play, lots of love and cuddles) until 10-11pm crate time (she doesn’t not wake up for potty during the night and goes though until the next morning.

Saturday is big day – PARK TIME with my husband and daughter where Amber runs freely without a leash in a huge park and does a lot of socialization (also training, recall etc…)

I hope the following links would be helpful I also have the ebay details if you are interested in my WONDERFUL disinfectant (we got so tired of Dettol smell after 2 months).
http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/housetrain.htm
http://www.ddfl.org/behavior/crate-train.pdf


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

excellent example of the committment it takes to have a dog and take proper care of it..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> This thread reminds me of the golden on the balcony thread. LOL


Yep....I remember that thread well. She wanted to hide her dog out on the balcony, because her grandfather (who shared the apartment with her) didn't know she had a dog....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

z&mom said:


> Yeah I agree, and thanks for all the pointers. I will start bringing my puppy out a few times a day to housebreak her. I hope it is not too late to start since she is 100% paper trained already.


I think you'll be amazed at how easy it is to crate train a dog.....and I've heard of people doing it much later than 5.5 months old.

Most dogs will not go in the crate, because then they'd have to lay in it....so they'll hold it until you let them out. When you let her out, take her straight outside, to where you want her to go....that's how she'll learn.

Get rid of all the newspaper.....when you leave the apartment for lunch and errands, you just put her in the crate. She'll be fine, while your gone. Then take her straight outside when you get home again.

It's a very simple process, and your aparment will smell much better.

I'd also make a point of getting some good exercise in for the pup....a golden needs lots of exercise. Go play fetch at the park.... Anything that lets her run.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey just an update... Z is housebroken! Since the thread was posted (and upon receiving many good advice), I have started taking Z out for potty breaks. We started with 2 45-min walks (once early in the morning and another in the evening) and 5 potty breaks during the day -- total 7 times. Now she is down to 2 45-min walks and 2 potty breaks!! I will still ask her if she want to go pee whenever she gets up from her afternoon naps, if she looks at me bored and uninterested, I know she is ok for now. If she needs to go, she will pace around and sit sqaurely at the front door waiting for me to put her leash on.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea.....! That was a big obstacle I know. I'm happy you made it work!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like you're well on your way. It only gets better at this point...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~That's great news! Congrats!~~~


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

It is such a relief when the puppies "get it". Congrats!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What aa "relief"!! I so glad that you were able to houaebreak Z so quickly. Life must be so much easier for you. Congratulations!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Good job!!! Kudos to you!!

P.S. I'll bet your condo is smelling much nicer now too!!!!


----------



## Isa's Mommy (Oct 17, 2006)

I live in an apartment, 2nd floor at that. Isa (7 months) goes out when she gets up and right before I leave for work. I come home at lunch to take her out. She goes out when I get home, and once or twice after that. She is in a crate when I am not there. Restricting her water after 9 pm has made it so that she doesn't have to go out in the middle of the night. And if she is thirsty, she brings me her bowl.

I would be concerned about leaving her for 8-12 hours without taking her out. She is too young to be left by herself and I think she is too young to have to hold it for so long. For long days, I would check out a pet sitter or look into daycare options.


----------



## Isa's Mommy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations!!! It must be a relief


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Threads like this make me want to weep......

At least you are now taking your dog out for 2 walks a day, but I am concerned that you say you are now "down to" a fewer number of potty breaks. Dont think that because your pup is house trained you can stop or cut back on the walks- a GR needs LOTS of exercise including running free off the lead.Living 30 floors up this must be a real challenge and I dont envy you.

As others have sugested, try doggie day care or share dog walks with a friend or neighbour. Is there a dog walking service you could employ locally? I would also recommend training class, as much to "train" you as a responsible owner as to train your dog.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, Tucker will be 8 weeks old on Friday, and even though he gets to go out whenever he has to during the day, he does hold his pee for 8 or 9 hours at night. Which I think is really good for his age, we're very proud of him. 

I couldn't imagine leaving him all day though.. because puppies are supposed to eat 3 times a day (my schedule is 7:30, 12:30, 5:30) and he ALWAYS has to go the the washroom right after he eats, and naps, so thats a lot of taking him out during the day. 

But then again yours is 5.5months....


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

goldencity said:


> Dont think that because your pup is house trained you can stop or cut back on the walks- a GR needs LOTS of exercise including running free off the lead.


We are not going to cut down the number of long brisk walk with Z, in fact we will increase it gradually as she grows older. We are careful not to overdo it for now since she is still a puppy and her bones are still developing. Since Z has proven to be realiable with recall, we have started bringing her to a vacant basketball court for her off-leash free romp. 



goldencity said:


> I would also recommend training class, as much to "train" you as a responsible owner as to train your dog.
> Best of luck!


We are already attending Basic Obedience class for over a month now. It is a good place for puppies to learn social skills and manners, and for handlers to learn more about raising puppies and exchange stories.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I would seriously offer to pay someone to take them out for a walk and potty break.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I would seriously offer to pay someone to take them out for a walk and potty break.


I think you might have missed some of the in between posts......she's home all day. I think she's decided to throw in extra potty breaks during the day...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Whoops--don't know how I missed that---

Guess it never crossed my mind that someone could be home all day and not take a puppy out--


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think there was some complications. It wasn't like just stepping out the door


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Let me apologize now--please--I guess doing rescue work gets to you. 

I end up with wonderful dogs that no one bothered to nurture etc. It really bothers me with Goldens cause they are such great dogs-all we have to do is not screw them up. 

The whole reliable on recall thing drives me nuts too---what I want to say-but won't is--get a long lead! Those of us that work with dogs often know the real trick to recall is to teach them to care about where we are-

I am stopping. Sorry.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

njb said:


> Let me apologize now--please--I guess doing rescue work gets to you.
> 
> I end up with wonderful dogs that no one bothered to nurture etc. It really bothers me with Goldens cause they are such great dogs-all we have to do is not screw them up.
> 
> ...


Lucky sucks on recall. Its an important thing I need to focus on. I've had dogs with impecible recall. Stop in mid-flight from chasing a squirrell and run back to me like a jet plane recall.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I won't say any trainer--but lots will tell you that good recall starts with long lead work---and teaching them to care about where we are and what we want from them. I am not sure you can get that from classes---but from relationships. 

That being said, yes recall is imperative. One trick I have learned but not used to the full extent is to not use their name unless you want recall--again relationship, socialization and long lead work--

Gawd--I am starting to sound like one of those PETA people...forgive me. I must need to get a life!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky sucks on recall. Its an important thing I need to focus on. I've had dogs with impecible recall. Stop in mid-flight from chasing a squirrell and run back to me like a jet plane recall.


I don't know if I could recall Samson from a squirrel.

He does know that if I raise my voice, he better listen. And I only raise my voice if a car is coming down our hill, and he isn't sitting next to me. My fear is that, while a car is comng, Samson sees a squirrel or a cat across he street....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

njb said:


> I won't say any trainer--but lots will tell you that good recall starts with long lead work---and teaching them to care about where we are and what we want from them. I am not sure you can get that from classes---but from relationships.
> 
> That being said, yes recall is imperative. One trick I have learned but not used to the full extent is to not use their name unless you want recall--again relationship, socialization and long lead work--
> 
> Gawd--I am starting to sound like one of those PETA people...forgive me. I must need to get a life!


I've gotten lazy. Lucky takes more work then my last two dogs, which learned instant, drop of the hat recall after some good sessions. And yes, I think its a relationship and reinforcement thing. Lucky is excellent with almost anything else .

My last dogs were outside dogs and worshiped the ground I walked on. Lucky aint like that. He's inside, and unfortunately he's more like one of my kids...oh God. Now I sound like PETA.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

_Now she is down to 2 45-min walks and 2 potty breaks!!_

Hello Z&mom, are the potty breaks (5 down to 2) outside during a shorter walk or in your bathroom?


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Shirley said:


> _Now she is down to 2 45-min walks and 2 potty breaks!!_
> Hello Z&mom, are the potty breaks (5 down to 2) outside during a shorter walk or in your bathroom?


All potty breaks are done outside the apartment. Z does not do it in the bathroom anymore.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That is great news (sorry I was getting a bit confused about other comments)...

So if you crate Z and then take him out for potty at 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm that should work if you REALLY can't take her our for potty more than 4 times a day. 

Our Amber is crated 9am-12pm and 1pm-3.30pm and after that she is a free girl. But the important slot is between 4pm and 11pm because she is much more active and therefore will need potty more. I can tell you that she goes pee at least 5-7 times before bedtime (even if she has learned to control her bladder in the crate). 

Not sure what else to add here apart from I do feel sorry for your pup!! 

I mentioned previously that my 11 year old waited 4 years for her pup but you know what? If we lived in an appartment there is no way we would have gotten a puppy (specially not 30 floors up).


----------

